# Lilly Humatrope 72iu Pen - Legit or Fake?



## D576 (Jul 7, 2018)

http://imgur.com/GakcY6P


Just a couple of concerns - although the code checks out in the app and the serial number/expiry are within the black box:

- the QR code on the vial doesn't match the QR code on the box, and the QR code on the box is rubbed off slightly (arrived like that).

- the black box with expiry on the vial can be scratched off.

Can anyone with genuine Lilly Humatrope or experience with it verify if real or fake?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kiki92 (Jun 3, 2018)

So many fakes of these around I try to steer clear. I've had some that looked exactly the same checked out of the app but went back to get more and they had the same codes so that to me would say they were fake.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Wouldn't buy pharma cartridges for the price they are because of fakes


----------



## Kiki92 (Jun 3, 2018)

Stick with the 36iu humatrope as far as I'm aware I've not heard of these being faked got 10 boxes in my fridge all with different numbers on all checked out on the app I've always used pharma and can usually tell by the taste I get in my mouth and smell in my nose after injection. Same with genuine geno pens to.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Fake


----------



## Kiki92 (Jun 3, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> Fake


 Can you elaborate on how you know by the pictures as this is handy info?

Thanks


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Kiki92 said:


> Can you elaborate on how you know by the pictures as this is handy info?
> 
> Thanks


 Actually now I've had chance to look it does look legit, however braille on box looks odd.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/300736-lilly-72iu-legit/?do=embed

http://musclefactoryswinton.co.uk/knowing-whether-your-lilly-humatrope-is-fake-or-not/


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

D576 said:


> http://imgur.com/GakcY6P
> 
> 
> Just a couple of concerns - although the code checks out in the app and the serial number/expiry are within the black box:
> ...


 if you do a quick engine search on UKM i started a thread asking about Lillys and got some good replies with pictures of legits and fakes.

pharma GH can be an expensive waste as so many fakes around. Ive heard even the Pfizer Pens are copied now. Ive yet to see one but ive seen two style of boxes both from Turkey, so unsure if both are real or one is fake, and if so which one.


----------

